# please help quick



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry i made it sound so urgentbut i have had som highflyers and tipplers for a bout 3 months now should i let them free fly oh i have banded there wings and puting them on the roof of the loft but nothing more so should i or should i not


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Besides the fact that your thread title is misleading. I can not decipher your question. There are people who come here for quick medical advice in actual bird health emergencies. Yours is not an emergency (I think).

What does "banded there (their) wings and puting (?) them on the roof of the loft" mean?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you should let them come out on their own, but once they are are out there is nothing you can do they are free to do what ever they want.. calling them in to eat if they know your feed call is pretty much the only control one would have.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks oh sorry made sound so ergent i just wanted to know what are the chances of me losing 1 or two


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> thanks oh sorry made sound so ergent i just wanted to know what are the chances of me losing 1 or two


well were not there and don't have a crystal ball...lol.. so your going to have to let us know the answer to that one.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

wel one time one gotout the day i got it and it came ack 4 days later thats actuely happened twice so ha


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> wel one time one gotout the day i got it and it came ack 4 days later thats actuely happened twice so ha


If it came back that means they are settled to your loft. You can free fly them but dont spook them.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

how do i spook them


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Grenades- Fireworks - dogs - cats - hawks .... the List goes on .... lol ! unreal some of the questions !


----------

